#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Appliance Firewall

## Soilwork-

Alguem ai tb trabalha como Security Officer ? e alguem usa appliances de firewall ? estou pesquisando custo/beneficio de appliances na lista ja tem

Aker Box 1500D
Symantec VelociRaptor
ISS Proventure

alguem tem algum sugestão ?

----------


## nafre

http://www.firewallguide.com/

Neste site tem uma lista de firewall.

Sou meio suspeito para falar,
eu indicaria o iptables...

----------


## irado

> estou pesquisando custo/beneficio de appliances


http://www.etek.com.br

procure com êles sôbre um appliance netscreen (não foi lançado oficialmente), que é muiiiito bom e faz VPN diretamente. Preço? base de US$ 800 a 1,000

btw, é uma tendência, usar appliances específicas, ao invés de programas "userland"

----------


## Soilwork-

opitei pelo ISS PROVENTIA M30 89 mil reais

----------

